
Safe Deposit Boxes Aren’t Safe - cornellwright
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/07/19/business/safe-deposit-box-theft.html
======
tomohawk
There's a bigger problem than stated here. In the 1930s, the feds were
confiscating gold. They were forcing people to sell their gold to them at a
low fixed price.

FDR put out an executive order forcing people to open their safety deposit
boxes in the presence of IRS agents.

Here's the order:

By Executive Order Of The President of The United States, March 9, 1933.

By virtue of the authority vested in me by Section 5 (b) of the Act of October
6, 1917, as amended by Section 2 of the Act of March 9, 1933, in which
Congress declared that a serious emergency exists, I as President, do declare
that the national emergency still exists; that the continued private hoarding
of gold and silver by subjects of the United States poses a grave threat to
the peace, equal justice, and well-being of the United States; and that
appropriate measures must be taken immediately to protect the interests of our
people. Therefore, pursuant to the above authority, I hereby proclaim that
such gold and silver holdings are prohibited, and that all such coin, bullion
or other possessions of gold and silver be tendered within fourteen days to
agents of the Government of the United States for compensation at the official
price, in the legal tender of the Government. All safe deposit boxes in banks
or financial institutions have been sealed, pending action in the due course
of the law. All sales or purchases or movements of such gold and silver within
the borders of the United States and its territories and all foreign exchange
transactions or movements of such metals across the border are hereby
prohibited. Your possession of these proscribed metals and/or your maintenance
of a safe deposit box to store them is known by the government from bank and
insurance records. Therefore, be advised that your vault box must remain
sealed, and may only be opened in the presence of an agent of the Internal
Revenue Service. By lawful order given this day, the President of the United
States. Franklin Roosevelt – March 9, 1933

------
m463
It seems like they're about as secure as self-storage companies.

